
The FBI doesn't want to have to force tech companies to weaken encryption - lladnar
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jul/09/government-access-backdoor-encryption-bad
======
iamthepieman
So they wanted to force companies to provide backdoors. Then they got a lot of
push back from many different fronts - The EFF, security professionals,
companies and the general public and realized how unpopular their proposal
was. Now they "just want to talk about it" so that the companies and security
experts can come up with an idea "themselves" and it won't seem like the FBI
is forcing it on anyone and that this idea is "coming from the industry". This
has the added benefit that talking about it for a while and having it in the
news will normalize the idea for the general public.

Does that sound about right?

------
Lawtonfogle
No, they want the companies to voluntarily weaken security by adding backdoors
and then giving keys to the government when needed. Of course the government
wants the company to be in charge of holding the keys, that way when the
government leaks them they can point all fingers at the companies (because
once the government is given a key, they are going to hold onto it even if it
isn't immediately linked due to already compromised systems).

There is only one professional fitting response: No. (There are a lot of
fitting but less professional responses, but I'll leave those to your
imagination.)

------
nahiluhmot
Great, and I don't want to dismantle the TSA, I just want to have a backdoor
to the plane.

------
Zekio
No of course they don't, they just want a direct back door :)

